# cory breeding ?s



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

i have 2 male peppered corys and 2 female albino corys will they breed if conditions are right? i am basing the male female thing on that the femals have rounder fins and the males dont...


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi J-man,
The peppered cories are Paleatus, and the albinos could be Aeneus/Paleatus/or Barbatus. Albino barbatus are extremely rare, and have a different body shape. If the albinos are paleatus...they will interbreed!


----------



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

they r aeneus so i hope they do


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

The albino aeneus won't spawn with the paleatus.


----------

